# What tarantula's stridulate?



## Josh Perry (Oct 11, 2011)

I want a T that will stradulate. Are there entire genera that stradulate of only specific species? Are there OW and NW species that stradulate or are they all only one of those. Also how do they do it I have a slight knowledge about it i read that they grind something together like 2 combs going in oppostie directions. Anything you can add to this will help =)
And if you'r wondering why i want a T that can stradulate it's because i want a pet that can talk back to me  (JK i know they do it as a threat and wouldn't stress it out to hear it hiss but i would want one will do it occasionaly during maintance.)


----------



## Armstrong5 (Oct 11, 2011)

Get a KING man you wont regret it...they grow so slow but it is well worth it!!!!


----------



## jebbewocky (Oct 11, 2011)

T.blondi, P.muticus (spelling--King Baboon), and the Australian "whistling spiders" are the only ones I know of off-hand.
Hissing cockroaches are fun too!


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 11, 2011)

Armstrong5 said:


> Get a KING man you wont regret it...they grow so slow but it is well worth it!!!!


if you mean P. muticans i am scared of those. not because of the T itself but i'm scared that i couldn't keep the humidity right or the tank would mold and i would have to pry out a very pissed off big hissing T out of a moldy wet colapsing burrow lol. Maybe I'm just over thinking it. What has been you expiernce with it and how do you keep it?

---------- Post added 10-11-2011 at 09:57 AM ----------




jebbewocky said:


> T.blondi, P.muticus (spelling--King Baboon), and the Australian "whistling spiders" are the only ones I know of off-hand.
> Hissing cockroaches are fun too!


How similar are T. blondi and P. muticus in care? Are there "whistling spiders" true spiders or tarantulas? also what are some scientific names for them.
And lastly my mom won't let me keep any roaches not even dubias so those are out of the question =(


----------



## Le Wasp (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been curious to see a list of which species can hiss too.  My uncle claimed to have seen a tarantula in Utah that hissed at him.  He saw it grind its fangs back and forth too.

Personally, I had a P. murinus that tried to hiss.  It was super defensive and would occasionally rub the chelicerae together, making a slight hissing noise.  Then, after another molt, it never made that noise again, even though it would still rub its fangs back and forth.


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 11, 2011)

Le Wasp said:


> I've been curious to see a list of which species can hiss too.  My uncle claimed to have seen a tarantula in Utah that hissed at him.  He saw it grind its fangs back and forth too.
> 
> Personally, I had a P. murinus that tried to hiss.  It was super defensive and would occasionally rub the chelicerae together, making a slight hissing noise.  Then, after another molt, it never made that noise again, even though it would still rub its fangs back and forth.


probably because you never talked back to him so he just gave up and stopped trying   but that's really cool i just got one this weekend and i hope he does that. If i had a T that stradulated and just went silent i would be heart broken. But i really had no idea OBTs could stradulate even if it is to an extent thanks a lot for sharing =)


----------



## BrettG (Oct 11, 2011)

C.fimbriatus.
And lucky me gets to pack one up later today........


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 11, 2011)

Josh Perry said:


> if you mean P. muticans i am scared of those. not because of the T itself but i'm scared that i couldn't keep the humidity right or the tank would mold and i would have to pry out a very pissed off big hissing T out of a moldy wet colapsing burrow lol. Maybe I'm just over thinking it. What has been you expiernce with it and how do you keep it?
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-11-2011 at 09:57 AM ----------
> 
> ...


You don't need much humidity for P. muticus.  Give 'em plenty of sub, you can keep the lowest section of sub to have a little moisture, that'll give them the choice on where to be.  Use peat (if you can), you shouldn't have to many mold problems.

Aussie Ts are called whistling or barking tarantulas because of their propensity to stridulate.  They're theraphosids, not "true" spiders (like orb weavers, wolf spiders, etc).  

I think pokies stridulate as well.  Do Haplos?  You know, I have many species that stridulate but have never heard one do it :/


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 11, 2011)

I have an H. lividum that's about 3 inches and i doubt I will ever hear it stardulate since i never see it. But thank you for the input.

---------- Post added 10-11-2011 at 11:01 AM ----------




BrettG said:


> C.fimbriatus.
> And lucky me gets to pack one up later today........


that's a very nice T i'm assuming it's a pet hole?


----------



## BrettG (Oct 11, 2011)

I see both out every day. Ours come completely out of their burrows and sit there for hours.I know of others that ARE pet holes though.


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 11, 2011)

well there is only one logical choice here.... i'm gona have to get all of them. =D i'm sure @ least one will stradulate.
Ahhhh nothing like finding another excuse to get more Ts 3rd best feeling in the world 2nd is getting them and 1st is snowboarding =P


----------



## skar (Oct 11, 2011)

No doubt I want a noisy spider that cusses at me !! LOL
I thought there were more than that who can stridulate, is hissing and stridulation considered the same ? completely different correct ?>


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 11, 2011)

skar said:


> No doubt I want a noisy spider that cusses at me !! LOL
> I thought there were more than that who can stridulate, is hissing and stridulation considered the same ? completely different correct ?>


i think they are the same thing stardulation is just the fancy scientific way of saying that makes us all seem smarter =P


----------



## skar (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL .. Funny . 
I'm pretty sure more can stridulate then ? Before I got to keeping Ts - T gods forgive me I murdered a huge spider/T (many many moons ago No hating)
It was hiding in my mattress and during my horrible act it raised it's legs and hissed at me (still feel guilt) . So . ..  maybe other sp. can ?


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 11, 2011)

i think there quite that can i'm sure we didn't even scratch the surface on the species that can on this thread


----------



## Armstrong5 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm talking about Pelinobius muticus and they dont need hardly any humidity if at all. All they need is a water bowl man just wet the coco fiber to start with and pack it down super tight and deep and let it dry. I keep mine bone dry with a water dish and its just fine!


----------



## Spiderman24 (Oct 11, 2011)

Armstrong5 said:


> I'm talking about Pelinobius muticus and they dont need hardly any humidity if at all. All they need is a water bowl man just wet the coco fiber to start with and pack it down super tight and deep and let it dry. I keep mine bone dry with a water dish and its just fine!


Isnt that the new class for the king baboon?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Oct 11, 2011)

Momocentropus balfouri and Poecilotheria rufilata do for sure.


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 11, 2011)

Is M. balfouri the super T? Its got amazing color, it's OW and it stradulates?! Now I must have one...... or 5


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Oct 11, 2011)

Josh Perry said:


> Is M. balfouri the super T? Its got amazing color, it's OW and it stradulates?! Now I must have one...... or 5


Oops that was supposed to be Monocentropus. Its hard to see what you're writing on a blackberry.

But to answer your question, yes, they are an amazing looking T and come highly recommended.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Oct 11, 2011)

I second that the Monocentropus balfouri stridulate. Some Pamphobeteus sp. do as well (my Chicken Spiders at least).


----------



## cnapple (Oct 12, 2011)

Hysterocrates spp. stridulate, I believe.


----------



## justingordon (Oct 12, 2011)

hysterocrates for sure, my 8 inch female c.schoidtei stridulates very loud during a threat posture. it sounds different then most t's.. kinda sounds like somebody is shaking maracas or something


----------



## Smaughunter (Oct 12, 2011)

I had my new female irminia stridulate at me while throwing some elaborate threat postures.


----------



## Insects Glorify God (Feb 18, 2022)

I am also looking for a "noisy" spider.  It looks like from these videos that you can add these too.

Ceratogyrus darlingi - Rear Horned Baboon





Monocentropus lambertoni


----------



## michaelves (Feb 18, 2022)

I had Ceratogyrus Marshalli stridulate on me every time pretty load


----------



## Insects Glorify God (Feb 18, 2022)

Thanks!  I might have to see if I can get one of those before the Exotic Pet Ban legislation possibly gets shoved through.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Feb 18, 2022)

michaelves said:


> I had Ceratogyrus Marshalli stridulate on me every time pretty load



I came in intending to mention that horned babboons are said to stridulate, but mine is not big enough yet for me to experience first hand. Bonus is that they are seen as a pretty good old world tarantula to begin with.

Also, I'm not sure if stridulate is the correct term for hisser roaches. Maybe the term is broader-based than I am aware of, but the mechanics differ. Hisser roaches expel air through their spiracles to make the sound, as opposed to the raking method used by some tarantulas. Again, the term may apply to both methods, I've never bothered to investigate.

Oh, and hisser roaches are pretty interesting critters by their own rights. Plus, get a male and a female and keep their conditions good and you'll have a lot more. I probably have over 100 now. I started with two.


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Feb 18, 2022)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Also, I'm not sure if stridulate is the correct term for hisser roaches. Maybe the term is broader-based than I am aware of, but the mechanics differ. Hisser roaches expel air through their spiracles to make the sound, as opposed to the raking method used by some tarantulas. Again, the term may apply to both methods, I've never bothered to investigate.


Stridulation is sound produced by two specific parts designed for sound production rubbing against each other, or raking as you put it.  The hissing of hissing cockroaches is not stridulation, but the chirping of crickets is.  An insect or arachnid that produces sound when legs are rubbed against each other in the process of locomotion is not stridulation because the sound being produced is not caused by specific stridulating organs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kibosh (Feb 18, 2022)

My Ceratogyrus darlingi would do it pretty much anytime she was out and I had to do tank maintenance. No running, just hissing and rearing.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Feb 19, 2022)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> Stridulation is sound produced by two specific parts designed for sound production rubbing against each other, or raking as you put it.  The hissing of hissing cockroaches is not stridulation, but the chirping of crickets is.  An insect or arachnid that produces sound when legs are rubbed against each other in the process of locomotion is not stridulation because the sound being produced is not caused by specific stridulating organs.



Wow, for once I was sort of on the mark ! However, until I read your post, I had considered crickets chirping as stridulation, as I did not know it was organ-specific.


----------



## Pmurinushmacla (Feb 19, 2022)

Insects Glorify God said:


> Thanks!  I might have to see if I can get one of those before the Exotic Pet Ban legislation possibly gets shoved through.


If you actually read the fine text, itll take a year after its passed for them to start banning them, and iirc they are going to put them up on a website for public comment, species by species and we can fight them, species by species.


----------



## Insects Glorify God (Feb 28, 2022)

Pmurinushmacla said:


> If you actually read the fine text, itll take a year after its passed for them to start banning them, and iirc they are going to put them up on a website for public comment, species by species and we can fight them, species by species.


I hope you are right but this is the government that we are talking about here.  It sounds otherwise to me if you look at the US Ark Site Notice.






						ALERT: America COMPETES Act of 2022 Lacey Act Amendments | USARK - United States Association of Reptile Keepers
					






					usark.org
				



[/URL]

"Create a new authority allowing FWS to use an *“emergency designation” that becomes effective immediately* after being published in the Federal Register unless an extension of no more than 60 days is allowed. That means no due process, public input, hearings, advanced notice, etc. for injurious listings."

"The amendments would reverse the USARK federal lawsuit victory by reinstating the ban on interstate transportation of species listed as injurious under the Lacey Act. The bill would also create a “white list” (see #2 below) that could affect millions of pet owners, as well as pet businesses. *Could your pet or species of interest (not just reptiles) potentially survive in southern Florida or any other location in the U.S.? Then it could be listed as injurious for just that reason!* If this passes and your species of interest, even your pet, is listed as injurious, then it cannot be transported across state lines."

Either way, "I" don't want to have to fight for each one, one by one.  It would be so time consuming, discouraging and EXPENSIVE.  I live in Minnesota where nothing exotic will survive the winters we have up here.  Why put the ban on my state?  They need to leave this issue at the state level where the control currently is already in place.


----------



## Insects Glorify God (Feb 28, 2022)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> I came in intending to mention that horned babboons are said to stridulate, but mine is not big enough yet for me to experience first hand. Bonus is that they are seen as a pretty good old world tarantula to begin with.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if stridulate is the correct term for hisser roaches. Maybe the term is broader-based than I am aware of, but the mechanics differ. Hisser roaches expel air through their spiracles to make the sound, as opposed to the raking method used by some tarantulas. Again, the term may apply to both methods, I've never bothered to investigate.
> 
> Oh, and hisser roaches are pretty interesting critters by their own rights. Plus, get a male and a female and keep their conditions good and you'll have a lot more. I probably have over 100 now. I started with two.


Thanks for the feedback.  I have a few hisser roaches too.  I don't keep my hissers as pets though and so that is why I wanted a "vocal" T.


----------

